# imac tournesol G4



## enumino2006 (22 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un ancien mac tournesol G4 que je n'utilise plus. Il marche encore, même si bien entendu il est moins silencieux et perfomant que les nouveaux....
Son design était très réussi. Or je pensais le donner à une association ? quelqu'un a un avis sur la question ?


enumino


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

j'en connais un ou 2 sur le forum qui seraient prêts à génereusement  créer une asso toute fraiche  dés lundi  rien que pour te permettre de t'en defaire " humanitairement"...
( pas de noms  bien entendu )

mode serieux:
sinon t'as un fil entier dédié " don de mac"n il y a peut etre des réferences d'assosses branchées Mac

( à une époque Apple s'occupait un peu de faciliter ca , c'était y a assez longtemps..)


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2009)

enumino2006 a dit:


> J'ai un ancien mac tournesol G4 que je n'utilise plus. Il marche encore, même si bien entendu il est moins silencieux et perfomant que les nouveaux....
> Son design était très réussi. Or je pensais le donner à une association ? quelqu'un a un avis sur la question ?
> 
> 
> enumino



Ouais, c'est gentil de le donner, mais il peut aussi se vendre. D'ailleurs, j'en cherche un pour mon père. Je vais peut être créer une asso, moi aussi.


----------



## ben206stras (24 Novembre 2009)

Ton tournesol fera très certainement un très heureux futur utilisateur, donné à une association ou vendu à une personne physique. 

Il n'est plus tout jeune en effet, mais je connais encore des boîtes (une en tout cas) où il tourne encore en machine de travail de bureautique.

Et je connais d'autres utilisateurs qui en sont ravis ! 

(J'en connais d'autre utilisateur qui serait ravi de l'avoir s'il avait pris le temps de déjeuner pour récupérer un outil pour... etc... Mais si... Avec des "si"...) :rateau:

Le tournesol, avec ses performances encore d'actualité dans plusieurs domaines, et avec son design unique, est une machine qui a encore une longue vie devant elle.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

c'est très sympa d'en faire don.

Mais comme dit juste en haut le G4 tournesol se vend encore.

Si tu nous donnais la fiche technique s'il te plaît ?

merci.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2009)

allez hop, on ferme

problème résolu



la suite par MP, bien entendu


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2009)

je reviens sur ca 





> pensais le donner à une association


fais gaffe à ne pas  le donner à une association de... malfaiteurs 

j'en ai vu roder sur des fils tournesols
de vrais rapaces
 zont l'air gentils comme ca  - y disent qui zaident -mais par derrière ils attendent la bonne affaire  ces charognards !
(je donne pas de noms hein )

Pascal president de l'asso de lutte contre les vis

:rateau:


----------



## ben206stras (27 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je reviens sur ca fais gaffe à ne pas  le donner à une association de... malfaiteurs
> 
> j'en ai vu roder sur des fils tournesols
> de vrais rapaces
> ...



Et aussi Pascal Membre actif de l'association des rapaces anonymes 

Arlequin, nous avons bien saisi que tu attendais un message privé pour te saisir de ce tournesol dont les racines sont presque lâches... :rateau:

De toute façon, libre à toi enumino de faire ce qu'il te plaira de ta belle machine


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2009)

l'a eu peur notre ami ....


----------



## ben206stras (30 Novembre 2009)

Il doit être parti chercher une terre arable où son tournesol pourra s'épanouir sereinement...


----------

